# LibreOffice doesn't recognize Apache Ant



## franklyn (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm trying to install editors/libreoffice from ports, but there is an error with ant.

```
...
configure: error: no, you need at least ant >= 1.6.0
...
```

Ant is already installed:

```
%pkg_add -r apache-ant
...
pkg_add: package 'apache-ant-1.8.1' or its older version already installed
%ant -version
Apache Ant(TM) version 1.8.2 compiled on December 20 2010
Killed
```

My question is how to make libreoffice to find Apache Ant? Or is there another way to solve this problem?


----------



## franklyn (Mar 19, 2012)

The problem comes from Oracle's java(1.6.X). Uninstall it, then install java/diablo-jdk16.


```
##as regular user
cd /usr/ports/java/linux-sun-jdk16/
sudo make deinstall #This removes Apache Ant, too!
cd ../diablo-jdk16
sudo make install clean #depends few packages from Oracle's Java download page(follow the instructions), and install Apache Ant
```
That's all now libreoffice is installable 

```
cd /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice
sudo make install clean
```

*PS:* With java/openjdk6 works nice too.


----------

